# Fisher Stainless X2 V Plow



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Purchased last year 2019 fisher stainless v plow never plowed with. Comes with truck side mount and joystick controller. 
Long Island NY
$5,000


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

If interested text me 516-459-9112


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

You should specify what truck mount is included


----------



## JFon101231 (Dec 5, 2008)

The cutting edge says it was plowed with...


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

Really that looks like it was plowed with? Guy common, that’s from putting it on and off in my yard.


----------



## hummah2 (Dec 1, 2008)

cwren2472 said:


> You should specify what truck mount is included


Came off 06 f250


----------



## nj plow man (Nov 16, 2012)

Would like to off you 4000 just plow


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

hummah2 said:


> Really that looks like it was plowed with? Guy common, that's from putting it on and off in my yard.


BS


----------

